
Youtube Overtakes Google To Become World's Second Most Popular Website - nreece
http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/20080216/bs_prweb/prweb702003_2
======
kirse
Did anyone else dismiss the entire article after reading the first five words?

~~~
marvin
Currently Alexa ranks

1\. Yahoo

2\. YouTube

3\. MSN Live

4\. Google

This seems more than a bit fishy to me. Either Alexa is wrong or all of us are
living in a bubble.

<http://www.alexa.com/site/ds/top_500>

------
wumi
Was this supposed to be news, or a press release for Kevin Riley?

